# nginx listen on IP alias



## gpatrick (Sep 12, 2010)

I have multiple IP aliases and am running nginx for a reverse proxy.  However, I only want nginx to listen on one alias, but am able to connect to nginx using ANY of the IP aliases.

I used 

```
server {
    listen 10.10.12.20:80
}
```
in nginx.conf.  But this doesn't restrict listening on all aliases.


----------



## quintessence (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello, 

there is a missing ; after the IP_addressort 


```
server {
        listen       10.9.9.1:801;
    }
```



```
tcp4       0      0 10.9.9.1.801           *.*                    LISTEN
```


----------

